
Why one in five U.S. adults don't use the Internet - iProject
http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/13/tech/web/pew-not-using-internet/index.html
======
Cariapa
This seems to be normal in most other countries as well. For example in Japan,
UK etc Internet penetration grows to about 75-80% and then stops.

